# help me help you!



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi im tyler, ive been fishing avidly for almost 15 years now (im 20) and would love to learn tne ice fishing game and exchange im willing to offer 20 acres of premium private pond enjoyment to whoever is willing to teach, ill provide my own equipment, would just like to learn from someone that has it down

Tyler

Ps pond is lorain county!


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Ok im game. I love vermilion  i live in north olmstead and spend my summers camping and fishing out of riverview in vermilion. I got 2, 2 man shantys as well and all the gear. Shoot me your number in a p.m. Id love to help you help me. Joe


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

oh boy... this thread's gonna get alotta hit's, tyler offering private fishing areas here on OGF is like offering winning lottery numbers,  and by the way i'm available next weekend, I got a two man shanty and all the gear, JON


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

First come first serve  haha 
Oh yeah, im headed out here for the evening bite out east and i am also looking to fish tomorrow i am off work. Let me know about tomorrow. How is that ice over there looking now? If you dont really know what your doing and dont have the right equipment for safe ice inspection, i would not recomend going out on it. Spud bar, life jacket, roped off is the way to go solo but having another person is best


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

4403286364 Is mine!


----------



## icebergy (Jan 21, 2012)

is 20 acres big enough for every1 on ogf lol


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Good afternoon my friend. I have a small group that would welcome the opportunity to show you the ropes. We have all the latest in shanties, augers, electronics and safety gear. We would even make available to you a newer shanty to use for the day, tackle and poles as well as a wireless remote underwater camera. Looking forward to hearing from you soon. Lovin 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Haha bergy :b if i hit the lottery for 700 million ill hook all of you up!


----------



## icebergy (Jan 21, 2012)

lovin life said:


> Good afternoon my friend. I have a small group that would welcome the opportunity to show you the ropes. We have all the latest in shanties, augers, electronics and safety gear. We would even make available to you a newer shanty to use for the day, tackle and poles as well as a wireless remote underwater camera. Looking forward to hearing from you soon. Lovin
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


hey lovin dont church it up


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

LMAO..... i'll bring a HOT lunch, dancin' girl's and the brass pole.  beat that!!!!


----------



## icebergy (Jan 21, 2012)

trapperjon said:


> LMAO..... i'll bring a HOT lunch, dancin' girl's and the brass pole.  beat that!!!!


tyler, trapperjon wins but we r all gonna be there i wil ever pay for that show lol 
u guys r halarious


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Okay I'm upping the ante here ! Breakfast, lunch and tickets to see Fish2Win and ErieAngler51 starring in the Icecapades. Hey Minnowhead, you got that pic handy ? We will also take you out on wingfoot to our top secret trout spot !!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

*Include me if the opportunity arises!*


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Ill up the ante in a second  let me put up a few pictures haha


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

These pictures are from summer obviousally, and that's a buddy with the bass, this pond is loaded, currently right around 3-4 inches of ice


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Ok lovin wins.... 
But I'm still bringing the brass pole for win and Erie:what: buckeye I sent you a Pmnot sure if it went thru did you get it?


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Yeah i pmed you back!


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

You can fish with the rest . Or you can fish with the best. 


*HOWS DAT*


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Haha i feel bad for the kind sob that has to put up with a dumb 20 year old with stupid questions:b


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

buckeye you dont want to fish with all these old men!!!! You need new age technology!! I'm 28 lets fish!!!!! I'll show ya how to slam fish and you can watch them on my 8" Color Marcum 825sd Camera too!!! Can take a look at what else is under the ice in the pond!!!! 


Hows that guys =):B:B:B


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Scum Frog your killing us. 8" ? Lol. You will have available the latest in auger technology, the JiffyPro4. The worlds only propane auger. Following that up with finding your fish using a Vexilar Double Vision Unit. See the entire water column and the bottom on a 10" HD LED flat screen at the same time. BOOM ! Sorry Scum Frog, had to bring out the big guns ! Lol !

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm willing to bring beer and have six daughters. Oh yeah, I also have all top quality ice gear and electronics as well as years of experience on the ice, forgot that part.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

LOVIN!! NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! LOL alright.....


In addition.....I'll pick you up in a new jacked up 2014 Loaded Silverado, swing by the air port and pick up Mr. Dave Genz himself, grab a bite at the local hooters "on me of course" followed by exclusive fishing with the greatest gear out.....and i'll bring a nils hand auger instead of that HEAVVVYYYYYY jiffy....no need for extra weight on early ice....safety does come first you know...!!!!LOL

Oh and you dont want to fish with a 10" screen researchers found the screen too bright and tends to scare off the fish.....FOR LIFFEEE!!!!

This is one of the best threads this year hahaha


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

6 daughters, ugh. You got me ! 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Okay. Ill drive the BEAST to pull the Silverado out when it gets stuck. Jeep Wrangler, 318 V8, 40" BFG's with a 12" lift. We will bypass Hooters (old school) and hit the latest in ice fishing eats.... THE TILTED KILT ! Probably get a few waitresses to fire up the Jiffy for us, serve hot coffee and bait our hooks. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey, I'm not a old man unless 22 is old. 

Bring that brass pole to the wingfoot tourney and when me and fish2win pull a killer upset we get to watch u clowns on the pole. 

We need to get the whole team back together on the foot. 

But on a serious note anyone of these guys that have posted on here and me likewise would be good candidates for showing you the ropes. Anyone can go out and pop hole but it takes knowing what your doing to teach someone how to ice fish and to be successful.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Can't wait Erie ! Slamming those slab crappie last year was a blast !!! Sure hope Friday forecast turns around though. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey Minnowhead looks like we'll have enough guys for a friendly game of shoot the cookie !!!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Lovin!!! Sweet Jeep and SWEET unit!! 

I want to meet up with you guys this year for sure!!! Id like to see how that dual unit works!! I thought about buying the flasher and combo unit for next year and turning mine into a dual.....would be a great set up especially for deeper water!!!



Hows about we all take an agreement he invites us all out on the pond....20 acres is plenty for us =) heck i wont even keep any fish I just want to fish!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

lovin life said:


> Sure hope Friday forecast turns around though.


They already switched the forecast.....earlier today it said a high of 40 on thursday and 50 on friday....nows its down too 37 on thursday and 42 on friday.

Hoping it keeps falling but if we get those temps hopefully it only melts off the snow.....hard telling til it happens....just excited we even have ice already!! I'll be out tomorrow hopefully post some pics!!!!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hardly any snow on the lakes cleats were critical today. After the snow sat night we had rain here making it wet and Nasty yesterday. But it all froze over solid last night and in some spots today at moggy I seen 6-6.5" of ice. 4 of clear and 2 of white on top. Was poppin and cracking whole time I was out there which is a very good sign.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Awesome news Erie ! I'm only working ten minutes from CLR or Nimi. Might try after work Wednesday at C5. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Yea Scum Frog, sounds great ! Where are you out of ?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

You guys forgot about me ???? I'll bring the ice gator, marcum 6 inch color camera( cause size doesn't matter on a cam). If he gets cold he can wear my artic armor suite or frabills new fxe snosuit. We very accommodating!!! At the end of a great day I will pull us all off with a brand new quad.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm bringing a few of my friends


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Gotta see the quad Win ! 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Wouldn't it be more fun to dig our way out?


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

trapperjon said:


> oh boy... this thread's gonna get alotta hit's, tyler offering private fishing areas here on OGF is like offering winning lottery numbers,  ........TOLD YA..... Lmao...


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Maybe we could turn this into a tournament! And have HOT CHICS with Trophies!


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

...And drinks at the weigh in!!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Lovin I'm over next to Fremont in the big city of Clyde right on rt 20. Will be either fishing the bay or east harbor tomorrow. Hopefully things go good on the first outing of the year and we get on some fish!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

PapawSmith said:


> I'm willing to bring beer and have six daughters. Oh yeah, I also have all top quality ice gear and electronics as well as years of experience on the ice, forgot that part.


Woah woah six daughters???? We have a newe leader!


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Minnowhead said:


> Maybe we could turn this into a tournament! And have HOT CHICS with Trophies!


how about HOT chick's FOR trophies...... i'm glad my wife does'nt read this forum,


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

So whos it gonna be?


----------

